# Our Biggest Accomplishment!



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got home with Bunny after a nearly two hour Therapy Dog evaluation and I'm so proud to report that Bunny passed!!! There were 6 dogs and only 3 of us passed. 

This accomplishment means so much to me because of how far I've come with her. Bunny is a rescue and I was her 4th home in her short 6 months of age. 2 of those homes were unfortunately shelters. She became extremely dog aggressive at 1.5 years of age and when she was 2.5 years old I finally sought the help of a private trainer. I worked so hard with her and cried so many tears over her behaviour. Fortunately I was able to get her past that and actually bring a puppy into our home which is when we got Jazz.

I'm so proud of her and all that we've accomplished together!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you, Bunny and your private trainer to prove that dogs with baggage can overcome!
And reading that only 3 out of 6 passed, shows the test was legit(not going thru the motions) You should be very, very proud of how far you've come. Next chapter in Bunny's life will be much better!!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats for all your hard work!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that is certainly something to be VERY VERY PROUD of! and a testament to hard work that pays off !

Congrats to you and Bunny!!!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Many congrats in bringing a reactive dog so far! You are an inspiration to those of us who are dealing with this situation. Which organization did you test with?


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

You should both be very proud.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations! I would love for Addie to be a therapy dog. I did my college Psychology research paper on animal-assisted therapy. It's amazing how much animals can help people!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Quinnsmom said:


> Many congrats in bringing a reactive dog so far! You are an inspiration to those of us who are dealing with this situation. Which organization did you test with?


Thanks!

We tested with Therapeutic Paws of Canada.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Have they picked out a facility for you or do you find your own? How soon can you get started? You will find it immensely rewarding :thumbup: Again, many congrats.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Quinnsmom said:


> Have they picked out a facility for you or do you find your own? How soon can you get started? You will find it immensely rewarding :thumbup: Again, many congrats.


We can give input and suggest one if we have a preference. I'd prefer a seniors residence.

I'm a little concerned now though because now that I've passed the evaluation I have to fill out the membership application and it asks if my dog ever exhibited aggressive tendencies and if my dog has ever bitten another dog. As I mentioned earlier, she was dog aggressive 3 years ago and she did bite a dog at the dog park that attacked her brother Jazz . I emailed the team leader just now to see what will happen. I'm not going to lie on the application.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Won't "self defense" work for your dog as it would for a person?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

codmaster said:


> Won't "self defense" work for your dog as it would for a person?


I'm hoping. She did say after the evaluation she thinks Bunny will be an excellent Therapy Dog and she saw her interact with the other dogs so I'm hoping she doesn't get labelled as a "risk" because of her behaviour a few years ago.


----------

